# Tear down and Rebuild



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

I decided to Tear it down and Rebuild it. and make it a single level

New plans









The tear down


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Glad you made the decision before you got too far into it.
The great thing about this hobby is you can always alter/change/rebuild whenever possible.

If you dont mind me asking, what was the reason you changed your mind into redoing your layout?

I look forward to see more progress soon


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

It was complete. as far as i could take it.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Dont take this the wrong way, but with a 4x8 you are limiting yourself from the start. Their is only so much you can do with a 4x8

Regardless, a 4x8 is better then no layout


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

Update pics

Making a underpass for the road




























Got the layout set and the wiring done. Starting on the scenery.










cant afford a real bridge. so i made one from some scratch wood i have


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

I want to put a pond where the X is on this photo. The foam is 2 inches thick. And going to make it about 1 inch deep. Would i need to seal it before i pour water? If so would plaster cloth work?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Plaster cloth would work, just make sure all is completely covered.
Give it a good coat of paint too.

Too bad you couldn't rework your stone wall back into the layout somehow.
If it was curved in the opposite way that you built it you could add it back along the far wall, behind the track, butted up against the wall.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

Well i messed this up. the first black paint seemed to dark so i tried to add a little brown to the mix before i poured the last layer. but it seemed i made it worse.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

wilson44512 said:


>


That does look a bit...muddy. Eh, you just had a hard rain.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

sorry its been awhile. but here are some update pictures


----------

